# The 45 day dry aged bone in ribeye.



## HereWeGoAgain

Who would ever think to eat this ugly beast?
This is the biggest one of two. We ended up with 12 Huge steaks between the two roasts. The majority will be shared between the Wife and I so it's more like thirty steaks.
   We saved over $110 bucks doing the aging ourselves and thats if we'd aged them for 28 days,that price goes up exponentially the longer they age. 
   They have a wonderful nutty smell!!




 

 

 
   Had to set up at a card table after all my hip surgeries since I couldnt stand long enough to do the butchering...and I could watch the Stros in the process.


----------



## Dan Stubbs

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Who would ever think to eat this ugly beast?
> This is the biggest one of two. We ended up with 12 Huge steaks between the two roasts. The majority will be shared between the Wife and I so it's more like thirty steaks.
> We saved over $110 bucks doing the aging ourselves and thats if we'd aged them for 28 days,that price goes up exponentially the longer they age.
> They have a wonderful nutty smell!!
> 
> View attachment 276577 View attachment 276578 View attachment 276579
> Had to set up at a card table after all my hip surgeries since I couldnt stand long enough to do the butchering...and I could watch the Stros in the process.


*Dog or Deer?*


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dan Stubbs said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would ever think to eat this ugly beast?
> This is the biggest one of two. We ended up with 12 Huge steaks between the two roasts. The majority will be shared between the Wife and I so it's more like thirty steaks.
> We saved over $110 bucks doing the aging ourselves and thats if we'd aged them for 28 days,that price goes up exponentially the longer they age.
> They have a wonderful nutty smell!!
> 
> View attachment 276577 View attachment 276578 View attachment 276579
> Had to set up at a card table after all my hip surgeries since I couldnt stand long enough to do the butchering...and I could watch the Stros in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> *Dog or Deer?*
Click to expand...


  Dont tell the dogs but it's great dane.
 Cant wait to try these steaks,the oldest have been 38 days and those were fantastic!!!
  Thankfully I was able to save the majority of the Cap Steak.


----------



## TNHarley

Excellent my man.
I'll bring some sides and the bourbon


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TNHarley said:


> Excellent my man.
> I'll bring some sides and the bourbon



  Have a prime brisket that'll come out after sixty days,fifteen more days at this point.


----------



## TNHarley

HereWeGoAgain said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent my man.
> I'll bring some sides and the bourbon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a prime brisket that'll come out after sixty days,fifteen more days at this point.
Click to expand...

Yummm
I'm having brisket burgers tonight


----------



## Marion Morrison

TNHarley said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent my man.
> I'll bring some sides and the bourbon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a prime brisket that'll come out after sixty days,fifteen more days at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yummm
> I'm having brisket burgers tonight
Click to expand...


I've had some briskets there's just no help for.


----------



## TNHarley

Marion Morrison said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent my man.
> I'll bring some sides and the bourbon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a prime brisket that'll come out after sixty days,fifteen more days at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yummm
> I'm having brisket burgers tonight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had some briskets there's just no help for.
Click to expand...

They are easy to mess up. That's for sure


----------



## Marion Morrison

TNHarley said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent my man.
> I'll bring some sides and the bourbon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a prime brisket that'll come out after sixty days,fifteen more days at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yummm
> I'm having brisket burgers tonight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had some briskets there's just no help for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are easy to mess up. That's for sure
Click to expand...


They're tough to begin with. I better go get some ice and charge all the phones today. Ooo! I'm gonna get some dry rub stuff, too. Cut me some wood and put it up under the porch.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TNHarley said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent my man.
> I'll bring some sides and the bourbon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a prime brisket that'll come out after sixty days,fifteen more days at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yummm
> I'm having brisket burgers tonight
Click to expand...


   Brisket makes some excellent burgers!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Marion Morrison said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent my man.
> I'll bring some sides and the bourbon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a prime brisket that'll come out after sixty days,fifteen more days at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yummm
> I'm having brisket burgers tonight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had some briskets there's just no help for.
Click to expand...


   My next brisket is going to be the cheapest one I can find and see what dry aging will do for it.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Who would ever think to eat this ugly beast?
> This is the biggest one of two. We ended up with 12 Huge steaks between the two roasts. The majority will be shared between the Wife and I so it's more like thirty steaks.
> We saved over $110 bucks doing the aging ourselves and thats if we'd aged them for 28 days,that price goes up exponentially the longer they age.
> They have a wonderful nutty smell!!
> 
> View attachment 276577 View attachment 276578 View attachment 276579
> Had to set up at a card table after all my hip surgeries since I couldnt stand long enough to do the butchering...and I could watch the Stros in the process.



But, but, but...…...you cut the meat off the bone BEFORE cooking & eating???????? IMO, the bone adds to the flavor

And just what did you do with the bones?????? Dog food I'd bet.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JustAnotherNut said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would ever think to eat this ugly beast?
> This is the biggest one of two. We ended up with 12 Huge steaks between the two roasts. The majority will be shared between the Wife and I so it's more like thirty steaks.
> We saved over $110 bucks doing the aging ourselves and thats if we'd aged them for 28 days,that price goes up exponentially the longer they age.
> They have a wonderful nutty smell!!
> 
> View attachment 276577 View attachment 276578 View attachment 276579
> Had to set up at a card table after all my hip surgeries since I couldnt stand long enough to do the butchering...and I could watch the Stros in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, but, but...…...you cut the meat off the bone BEFORE cooking & eating???????? IMO, the bone adds to the flavor
> 
> And just what did you do with the bones?????? Dog food I'd bet.
Click to expand...


  The bone protects the meat during the dry aging process,it's not something you'd want to eat. If you remove the bone before aging you'll lose another half inch of meat. And besides,the dry aging does WAY more for the flavor than a bone.

  However the Pelicos,the dark dried out outer layer and the bones you save for beef broth,add some to your beef when grinding hamburger.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ,the dark dried out outer layer and the bones you save for beef broth,



Good for you...........I would have sworn you'd have given all that to the dogs beforehand.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JustAnotherNut said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ,the dark dried out outer layer and the bones you save for beef broth,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you...........I would have sworn you'd have given all that to the dogs beforehand.
Click to expand...


   Oh,they'll get their fair share of the steaks if for no other reason than we cant eat a whole one.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ,the dark dried out outer layer and the bones you save for beef broth,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you...........I would have sworn you'd have given all that to the dogs beforehand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh,they'll get their fair share of the steaks if for no other reason than we cant eat a whole one.
Click to expand...






Roast those bones & bits and get some beef feet, if you can & favorite flavoring veggies (garlic, onion, celery stalk & leaves, carrot, etc) till good & brown & smelly. Add plenty of water to cover with some peppercorns, bay leaves and a good splash of ACV......bring it up to heat where the bubbles JUST start to break the surface, then turn it down to keep it at that same level. Eventually there will be a 'scum' that is spooned off & tossed. Let this broth cook 24-48  hours covered till it's reduced by about half.....depending on how big of a pot you're working with & how much you want as a result. Usually when I make broth I do it in a huge pot that holds nearly 10 gallons(?) and I'll let it cook for 2-4 days on the woodstove. The house smells wonderful. 


The ACV (apple cider vinegar) will help leach out the collagen & minerals from within the bones and MAY add a twang to the taste of the broth, but shouldn't be too noticeable from the flavor of the broth itself. 
Actively boiling the broth pulls out the impurities from the bones and creates a cloudy broth with sediment. If the heat is kept just before the boiling point, the broth should be more clear & less or no sediment. 

Also, if you don't want a fatty broth...…..once it's done to your liking, let it cool. Put it in the fridge overnight. The next morning all or most of the fat will have solidified on the top and can then be taken off.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Who would ever think to eat this ugly beast?
> This is the biggest one of two. We ended up with 12 Huge steaks between the two roasts. The majority will be shared between the Wife and I so it's more like thirty steaks.
> We saved over $110 bucks doing the aging ourselves and thats if we'd aged them for 28 days,that price goes up exponentially the longer they age.
> They have a wonderful nutty smell!!
> 
> View attachment 276577 View attachment 276578 View attachment 276579
> Had to set up at a card table after all my hip surgeries since I couldnt stand long enough to do the butchering...and I could watch the Stros in the process.



BTW...….just what is your process of dry aging?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JustAnotherNut said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ,the dark dried out outer layer and the bones you save for beef broth,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you...........I would have sworn you'd have given all that to the dogs beforehand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh,they'll get their fair share of the steaks if for no other reason than we cant eat a whole one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roast those bones & bits and get some beef feet, if you can & favorite flavoring veggies (garlic, onion, celery stalk & leaves, carrot, etc) till good & brown & smelly. Add plenty of water to cover with some peppercorns, bay leaves and a good splash of ACV......bring it up to heat where the bubbles JUST start to break the surface, then turn it down to keep it at that same level. Eventually there will be a 'scum' that is spooned off & tossed. Let this broth cook 24-48  hours covered till it's reduced by about half.....depending on how big of a pot you're working with & how much you want as a result. Usually when I make broth I do it in a huge pot that holds nearly 10 gallons(?) and I'll let it cook for 2-4 days on the woodstove. The house smells wonderful.
> 
> 
> The ACV (apple cider vinegar) will help leach out the collagen & minerals from within the bones and MAY add a twang to the taste of the broth, but shouldn't be too noticeable from the flavor of the broth itself.
> Actively boiling the broth pulls out the impurities from the bones and creates a cloudy broth with sediment. If the heat is kept just before the boiling point, the broth should be more clear & less or no sediment.
> 
> Also, if you don't want a fatty broth...…..once it's done to your liking, let it cool. Put it in the fridge overnight. The next morning all or most of the fat will have solidified on the top and can then be taken off.
Click to expand...


  You really cant use much of the bones or pelico in a dish or broth.
The flavor is way to intense.
    I'm going to make more of a Demi-Glace out of it and freeze it in ice trays,then break em out and vacuum seal em into usable portions for broth,soups or stews.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JustAnotherNut said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would ever think to eat this ugly beast?
> This is the biggest one of two. We ended up with 12 Huge steaks between the two roasts. The majority will be shared between the Wife and I so it's more like thirty steaks.
> We saved over $110 bucks doing the aging ourselves and thats if we'd aged them for 28 days,that price goes up exponentially the longer they age.
> They have a wonderful nutty smell!!
> 
> View attachment 276577 View attachment 276578 View attachment 276579
> Had to set up at a card table after all my hip surgeries since I couldnt stand long enough to do the butchering...and I could watch the Stros in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW...….just what is your process of dry aging?
Click to expand...


  Bought a 16 cubic ft refrigerator dedicated to only dry aging so you aren't opening and closing the door all the time keeping the temp stable between 34 and 38 degrees. I can age up to four 15 to 20 lb. primal cuts at a time.
Put a fan in it for extra air circulation a UV light to kill any bacteria and some pink Himalayan salt blocks to also aide in bacteria control.
 Bought a humidifier as well but it turned out I didnt need it as the humidity was right in the sweet spot at 75 to 80% without it. 
   The whole setup was around $800 bucks and I recouped around $200 on my first run so it'll pay for itself after three more.

  I also used the UMAi dry aging bags on the first round just to be safe. Going to try naked the next time around.


----------



## miketx

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Who would ever think to eat this ugly beast?
> This is the biggest one of two. We ended up with 12 Huge steaks between the two roasts. The majority will be shared between the Wife and I so it's more like thirty steaks.
> We saved over $110 bucks doing the aging ourselves and thats if we'd aged them for 28 days,that price goes up exponentially the longer they age.
> They have a wonderful nutty smell!!
> 
> View attachment 276577 View attachment 276578 View attachment 276579
> Had to set up at a card table after all my hip surgeries since I couldnt stand long enough to do the butchering...and I could watch the Stros in the process.


You're a butcher!


----------



## boedicca

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Who would ever think to eat this ugly beast?
> This is the biggest one of two. We ended up with 12 Huge steaks between the two roasts. The majority will be shared between the Wife and I so it's more like thirty steaks.
> We saved over $110 bucks doing the aging ourselves and thats if we'd aged them for 28 days,that price goes up exponentially the longer they age.
> They have a wonderful nutty smell!!
> 
> View attachment 276577 View attachment 276578 View attachment 276579
> Had to set up at a card table after all my hip surgeries since I couldnt stand long enough to do the butchering...and I could watch the Stros in the process.




Looks delish!  

mr. boe and I went to Italy earlier this year.   We had Florentine Steak several times in Tuscany. Omigawd, it was the best thing ever.


----------



## boedicca

TNHarley said:


> Excellent my man.
> I'll bring some sides and the bourbon




I'll bring the red wine!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

miketx said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would ever think to eat this ugly beast?
> This is the biggest one of two. We ended up with 12 Huge steaks between the two roasts. The majority will be shared between the Wife and I so it's more like thirty steaks.
> We saved over $110 bucks doing the aging ourselves and thats if we'd aged them for 28 days,that price goes up exponentially the longer they age.
> They have a wonderful nutty smell!!
> 
> View attachment 276577 View attachment 276578 View attachment 276579
> Had to set up at a card table after all my hip surgeries since I couldnt stand long enough to do the butchering...and I could watch the Stros in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a butcher!
Click to expand...


   They're a little ragged around the edges being that I was in a hurry because the pain meds were wearing off.
   I'd like to think I'll be able to stand up for the next round and not be sweating bullets from the pain.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

boedicca said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would ever think to eat this ugly beast?
> This is the biggest one of two. We ended up with 12 Huge steaks between the two roasts. The majority will be shared between the Wife and I so it's more like thirty steaks.
> We saved over $110 bucks doing the aging ourselves and thats if we'd aged them for 28 days,that price goes up exponentially the longer they age.
> They have a wonderful nutty smell!!
> 
> View attachment 276577 View attachment 276578 View attachment 276579
> Had to set up at a card table after all my hip surgeries since I couldnt stand long enough to do the butchering...and I could watch the Stros in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks delish!
> 
> mr. boe and I went to Italy earlier this year.   We had Florentine Steak several times in Tuscany. Omigawd, it was the best thing ever.
Click to expand...


  Yep..
You cant beat the flavor of dry aged beef.
  I'd only heard about it in passing until a year or so ago.
The first time I actually knew I was eating dry aged beef it hit me as to why high end steak house steaks were so tender and flavorful.


----------



## boedicca

HereWeGoAgain said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would ever think to eat this ugly beast?
> This is the biggest one of two. We ended up with 12 Huge steaks between the two roasts. The majority will be shared between the Wife and I so it's more like thirty steaks.
> We saved over $110 bucks doing the aging ourselves and thats if we'd aged them for 28 days,that price goes up exponentially the longer they age.
> They have a wonderful nutty smell!!
> 
> View attachment 276577 View attachment 276578 View attachment 276579
> Had to set up at a card table after all my hip surgeries since I couldnt stand long enough to do the butchering...and I could watch the Stros in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks delish!
> 
> mr. boe and I went to Italy earlier this year.   We had Florentine Steak several times in Tuscany. Omigawd, it was the best thing ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep..
> You cant beat the flavor of dry aged beef.
> I'd only heard about it in passing until a year or so ago.
> The first time I actually knew I was eating dry aged beef it hit me as to why high end steak house steaks were so tender and flavorful.
Click to expand...



When we were in Florence, we walked by a restaurant that had steaks at various ages displayed next to Kobe beef.   The Kobe looked like lard.  It's amazing how tender the Florentine aged ones are without being chalk white with fat.  The oldest one we had was aged over 60 days.  So good!


----------



## Ridgerunner

Marion Morrison said:


> They're tough to begin with. I better go get some ice and charge all the phones today. Ooo! I'm gonna get some dry rub stuff, too. Cut me some wood and put it up under the porch.



MM hang on to your hat when the wind blows and keep your powder dry...



JustAnotherNut said:


> Roast those bones & bits and get some beef feet, if you can & favorite flavoring veggies (garlic, onion, celery stalk & leaves, carrot, etc) till good & brown & smelly. Add plenty of water to cover with some peppercorns, bay leaves and a good splash of ACV......bring it up to heat where the bubbles JUST start to break the surface, then turn it down to keep it at that same level. Eventually there will be a 'scum' that is spooned off & tossed. Let this broth cook 24-48 hours covered till it's reduced by about half.....depending on how big of a pot you're working with & how much you want as a result. Usually when I make broth I do it in a huge pot that holds nearly 10 gallons(?) and I'll let it cook for 2-4 days on the woodstove. The house smells wonderful.



JAN that sounds like a Pho recipe... I bet it does smell great...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

boedicca said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would ever think to eat this ugly beast?
> This is the biggest one of two. We ended up with 12 Huge steaks between the two roasts. The majority will be shared between the Wife and I so it's more like thirty steaks.
> We saved over $110 bucks doing the aging ourselves and thats if we'd aged them for 28 days,that price goes up exponentially the longer they age.
> They have a wonderful nutty smell!!
> 
> View attachment 276577 View attachment 276578 View attachment 276579
> Had to set up at a card table after all my hip surgeries since I couldnt stand long enough to do the butchering...and I could watch the Stros in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks delish!
> 
> mr. boe and I went to Italy earlier this year.   We had Florentine Steak several times in Tuscany. Omigawd, it was the best thing ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep..
> You cant beat the flavor of dry aged beef.
> I'd only heard about it in passing until a year or so ago.
> The first time I actually knew I was eating dry aged beef it hit me as to why high end steak house steaks were so tender and flavorful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When we were in Florence, we walked by a restaurant that had steaks at various ages displayed next to Kobe beef.   The Kobe looked like lard.  It's amazing how tender the Florentine aged ones are without being chalk white with fat.  The oldest one we had was aged over 60 days.  So good!
Click to expand...


  I like Wagyu every now and then but they're so rich I can only eat 5oz in one sitting. It's kinda like cheesecake,a little goes a long way.
   Haven't tried a 60 day yet. Figure I'll work my way up and find the sweet spot.
  My local grocer sells em at around 21 days and if you're lucky you'll find the occasional 28.
   Found these to be underwhelming compared to 38 days so I expect the 45's to be excellent!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ridgerunner said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're tough to begin with. I better go get some ice and charge all the phones today. Ooo! I'm gonna get some dry rub stuff, too. Cut me some wood and put it up under the porch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MM hang on to your hat when the wind blows and keep your powder dry...
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roast those bones & bits and get some beef feet, if you can & favorite flavoring veggies (garlic, onion, celery stalk & leaves, carrot, etc) till good & brown & smelly. Add plenty of water to cover with some peppercorns, bay leaves and a good splash of ACV......bring it up to heat where the bubbles JUST start to break the surface, then turn it down to keep it at that same level. Eventually there will be a 'scum' that is spooned off & tossed. Let this broth cook 24-48 hours covered till it's reduced by about half.....depending on how big of a pot you're working with & how much you want as a result. Usually when I make broth I do it in a huge pot that holds nearly 10 gallons(?) and I'll let it cook for 2-4 days on the woodstove. The house smells wonderful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JAN that sounds like a Pho recipe... I bet it does smell great...
Click to expand...


  You know it does now that you mention it.


----------



## Marion Morrison

HereWeGoAgain said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would ever think to eat this ugly beast?
> This is the biggest one of two. We ended up with 12 Huge steaks between the two roasts. The majority will be shared between the Wife and I so it's more like thirty steaks.
> We saved over $110 bucks doing the aging ourselves and thats if we'd aged them for 28 days,that price goes up exponentially the longer they age.
> They have a wonderful nutty smell!!
> 
> View attachment 276577 View attachment 276578 View attachment 276579
> Had to set up at a card table after all my hip surgeries since I couldnt stand long enough to do the butchering...and I could watch the Stros in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks delish!
> 
> mr. boe and I went to Italy earlier this year.   We had Florentine Steak several times in Tuscany. Omigawd, it was the best thing ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep..
> You cant beat the flavor of dry aged beef.
> I'd only heard about it in passing until a year or so ago.
> The first time I actually knew I was eating dry aged beef it hit me as to why high end steak house steaks were so tender and flavorful.
Click to expand...


I know about it from Bern's.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Dry aging works. Probably the best out of any way to tenderize beef.


----------



## miketx

Marion Morrison said:


> Dry aging works. Probably the best out of any way to tenderize beef.


How do you do it?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Marion Morrison said:


> Dry aging works. Probably the best out of any way to tenderize beef.



    Intensifies the beef flavor as well.


----------



## Marion Morrison

miketx said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dry aging works. Probably the best out of any way to tenderize beef.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you do it?
Click to expand...


You keep it a little cooler and dryer than room temp. The outside gets kinda nasty, but then you cut all that away and inside is the good stuff.

Meat rots from the outside in. I just know the concept, HWGA knows how to make it happen.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

miketx said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dry aging works. Probably the best out of any way to tenderize beef.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you do it?
Click to expand...


  Post # 19 for a brief rundown.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

miketx said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dry aging works. Probably the best out of any way to tenderize beef.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you do it?
Click to expand...


  There is an easy way to do it using UMAi dry aging bags.
It's a membrane you put on the hunk of meat like a vacuum bag but it breathes out but not in.
  This allows you to do it in your kitchen refrigerator but you can run into problems with temp and humidity so a dedicated refrigerator is best.


----------



## Marion Morrison

HereWeGoAgain said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dry aging works. Probably the best out of any way to tenderize beef.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is an easy way to do it using UMAi dry aging bags.
> It's a membrane you put on the hunk of meat like a vacuum bag but it breathes out but not in.
> This allows you to do it in your kitchen refrigerator but you can run into problems with temp and humidity so a dedicated refrigerator is best.
Click to expand...


Pretty sure Bern's ages at a higher temp. They'll give the tour if you go there at the right time. All I remember is.."That warm?" and wtf?! Looking at that green stuff. (They cut that off)
They've been in business for a long time. There's one in Chicago like that, too.
Back when it was a hub for cattle distribution. Same thing.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Marion Morrison said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dry aging works. Probably the best out of any way to tenderize beef.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is an easy way to do it using UMAi dry aging bags.
> It's a membrane you put on the hunk of meat like a vacuum bag but it breathes out but not in.
> This allows you to do it in your kitchen refrigerator but you can run into problems with temp and humidity so a dedicated refrigerator is best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty sure Bern's ages at a higher temp. They'll give the tour if you go there at the right time. All I remember is.."That warm?" and wtf?! Looking at that green stuff. (They cut that off)
> They've been in business for a long time. There's one in Chicago like that, too.
> Back when it was a hub for cattle distribution. Same thing.
Click to expand...


  The huge dry agers actually use a starter bacteria/mold thats usually a big secret. It's kinda like yeast for sourdough.

   As a home dry ager you most likely wont have that option, although I bet it's coming soon with its popularity growing.

  I originally wanted this unit......
DX1000 Dry-Ager inc. Accessories & Delivery
   Only to find out it wouldnt be available in the US till fall of 2020.
If my current set up works as hoped I'll pass on it for the price tag of 5k.


----------



## Marion Morrison

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dry aging works. Probably the best out of any way to tenderize beef.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is an easy way to do it using UMAi dry aging bags.
> It's a membrane you put on the hunk of meat like a vacuum bag but it breathes out but not in.
> This allows you to do it in your kitchen refrigerator but you can run into problems with temp and humidity so a dedicated refrigerator is best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty sure Bern's ages at a higher temp. They'll give the tour if you go there at the right time. All I remember is.."That warm?" and wtf?! Looking at that green stuff. (They cut that off)
> They've been in business for a long time. There's one in Chicago like that, too.
> Back when it was a hub for cattle distribution. Same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The huge dry agers actually use a starter bacteria/mold thats usually a big secret. It's kinda like yeast for sourdough.
> 
> As a home dry ager you most likely wont have that option, although I bet it's coming soon with its popularity growing.
> 
> I originally wanted this unit......
> DX1000 Dry-Ager inc. Accessories & Delivery
> Only to find out it wouldnt be available in the US till fall of 2020.
> If my current set up works as hoped I'll pass on it for the price tag of 5k.
Click to expand...


If it ain't broke and it works, why change anything?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Marion Morrison said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dry aging works. Probably the best out of any way to tenderize beef.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is an easy way to do it using UMAi dry aging bags.
> It's a membrane you put on the hunk of meat like a vacuum bag but it breathes out but not in.
> This allows you to do it in your kitchen refrigerator but you can run into problems with temp and humidity so a dedicated refrigerator is best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty sure Bern's ages at a higher temp. They'll give the tour if you go there at the right time. All I remember is.."That warm?" and wtf?! Looking at that green stuff. (They cut that off)
> They've been in business for a long time. There's one in Chicago like that, too.
> Back when it was a hub for cattle distribution. Same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The huge dry agers actually use a starter bacteria/mold thats usually a big secret. It's kinda like yeast for sourdough.
> 
> As a home dry ager you most likely wont have that option, although I bet it's coming soon with its popularity growing.
> 
> I originally wanted this unit......
> DX1000 Dry-Ager inc. Accessories & Delivery
> Only to find out it wouldnt be available in the US till fall of 2020.
> If my current set up works as hoped I'll pass on it for the price tag of 5k.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it ain't broke and it works, why change anything?
Click to expand...


  My thoughts exactly.
$800 bucks vs. $5k....if all goes well I'll concentrate on improving my current set up.
    I have a controller that will adjust temps and humidity thats plug and play. Haven't installed it because so far the fridge thermo is doing its job just fine and the humidity is spot on.


----------



## Marion Morrison

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you do it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is an easy way to do it using UMAi dry aging bags.
> It's a membrane you put on the hunk of meat like a vacuum bag but it breathes out but not in.
> This allows you to do it in your kitchen refrigerator but you can run into problems with temp and humidity so a dedicated refrigerator is best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty sure Bern's ages at a higher temp. They'll give the tour if you go there at the right time. All I remember is.."That warm?" and wtf?! Looking at that green stuff. (They cut that off)
> They've been in business for a long time. There's one in Chicago like that, too.
> Back when it was a hub for cattle distribution. Same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The huge dry agers actually use a starter bacteria/mold thats usually a big secret. It's kinda like yeast for sourdough.
> 
> As a home dry ager you most likely wont have that option, although I bet it's coming soon with its popularity growing.
> 
> I originally wanted this unit......
> DX1000 Dry-Ager inc. Accessories & Delivery
> Only to find out it wouldnt be available in the US till fall of 2020.
> If my current set up works as hoped I'll pass on it for the price tag of 5k.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it ain't broke and it works, why change anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My thoughts exactly.
> $800 bucks vs. $5k....if all goes well I'll concentrate on improving my current set up.
> I have a controller that will adjust temps and humidity thats plug and play. Haven't installed it because so far the fridge thermo is doing its job just fine and the humidity is spot on.
Click to expand...


One thing I've learned in life: If you find something that works: Stick with it.

F'rinstance a cousin of mine taught me you can hit wasps/hornets/whatever at night with Raid and they die.

So I saw some today, and when that sun goes down, they're gonna die!

Spotlight, Raid, run!
It's night of the long knives for hornets. Tired of their shit. They gotta go.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Marion Morrison said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is an easy way to do it using UMAi dry aging bags.
> It's a membrane you put on the hunk of meat like a vacuum bag but it breathes out but not in.
> This allows you to do it in your kitchen refrigerator but you can run into problems with temp and humidity so a dedicated refrigerator is best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure Bern's ages at a higher temp. They'll give the tour if you go there at the right time. All I remember is.."That warm?" and wtf?! Looking at that green stuff. (They cut that off)
> They've been in business for a long time. There's one in Chicago like that, too.
> Back when it was a hub for cattle distribution. Same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The huge dry agers actually use a starter bacteria/mold thats usually a big secret. It's kinda like yeast for sourdough.
> 
> As a home dry ager you most likely wont have that option, although I bet it's coming soon with its popularity growing.
> 
> I originally wanted this unit......
> DX1000 Dry-Ager inc. Accessories & Delivery
> Only to find out it wouldnt be available in the US till fall of 2020.
> If my current set up works as hoped I'll pass on it for the price tag of 5k.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it ain't broke and it works, why change anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My thoughts exactly.
> $800 bucks vs. $5k....if all goes well I'll concentrate on improving my current set up.
> I have a controller that will adjust temps and humidity thats plug and play. Haven't installed it because so far the fridge thermo is doing its job just fine and the humidity is spot on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One thing I've learned in life: If you find something that works: Stick with it.
> 
> F'rinstance a cousin of mine taught me you can hit wasps/hornets/whatever at night with Raid and they die.
> 
> So I saw some today, and when that sun goes down, they're gonna die!
> 
> Spotlight, Raid, run!
> It's night of the long knives for hornets. Tired of their shit. They gotta go.
Click to expand...


  Kinda weird...
This year we haven't had shit when it comes to wasps.
  Normally I'll have knocked down a half dozen by now.


----------



## Marion Morrison

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure Bern's ages at a higher temp. They'll give the tour if you go there at the right time. All I remember is.."That warm?" and wtf?! Looking at that green stuff. (They cut that off)
> They've been in business for a long time. There's one in Chicago like that, too.
> Back when it was a hub for cattle distribution. Same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The huge dry agers actually use a starter bacteria/mold thats usually a big secret. It's kinda like yeast for sourdough.
> 
> As a home dry ager you most likely wont have that option, although I bet it's coming soon with its popularity growing.
> 
> I originally wanted this unit......
> DX1000 Dry-Ager inc. Accessories & Delivery
> Only to find out it wouldnt be available in the US till fall of 2020.
> If my current set up works as hoped I'll pass on it for the price tag of 5k.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it ain't broke and it works, why change anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My thoughts exactly.
> $800 bucks vs. $5k....if all goes well I'll concentrate on improving my current set up.
> I have a controller that will adjust temps and humidity thats plug and play. Haven't installed it because so far the fridge thermo is doing its job just fine and the humidity is spot on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One thing I've learned in life: If you find something that works: Stick with it.
> 
> F'rinstance a cousin of mine taught me you can hit wasps/hornets/whatever at night with Raid and they die.
> 
> So I saw some today, and when that sun goes down, they're gonna die!
> 
> Spotlight, Raid, run!
> It's night of the long knives for hornets. Tired of their shit. They gotta go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kinda weird...
> This year we haven't had shit when it comes to wasps.
> Normally I'll have knocked down a half dozen by now.
Click to expand...

I say that's not a bad thing!

Do you pay for an exterminator?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Marion Morrison said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The huge dry agers actually use a starter bacteria/mold thats usually a big secret. It's kinda like yeast for sourdough.
> 
> As a home dry ager you most likely wont have that option, although I bet it's coming soon with its popularity growing.
> 
> I originally wanted this unit......
> DX1000 Dry-Ager inc. Accessories & Delivery
> Only to find out it wouldnt be available in the US till fall of 2020.
> If my current set up works as hoped I'll pass on it for the price tag of 5k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it ain't broke and it works, why change anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My thoughts exactly.
> $800 bucks vs. $5k....if all goes well I'll concentrate on improving my current set up.
> I have a controller that will adjust temps and humidity thats plug and play. Haven't installed it because so far the fridge thermo is doing its job just fine and the humidity is spot on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One thing I've learned in life: If you find something that works: Stick with it.
> 
> F'rinstance a cousin of mine taught me you can hit wasps/hornets/whatever at night with Raid and they die.
> 
> So I saw some today, and when that sun goes down, they're gonna die!
> 
> Spotlight, Raid, run!
> It's night of the long knives for hornets. Tired of their shit. They gotta go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kinda weird...
> This year we haven't had shit when it comes to wasps.
> Normally I'll have knocked down a half dozen by now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say that's not a bad thing!
> 
> Do you pay for an exterminator?
Click to expand...


  Nah.....I enjoy killing them myself.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Ridgerunner said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're tough to begin with. I better go get some ice and charge all the phones today. Ooo! I'm gonna get some dry rub stuff, too. Cut me some wood and put it up under the porch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MM hang on to your hat when the wind blows and keep your powder dry...
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roast those bones & bits and get some beef feet, if you can & favorite flavoring veggies (garlic, onion, celery stalk & leaves, carrot, etc) till good & brown & smelly. Add plenty of water to cover with some peppercorns, bay leaves and a good splash of ACV......bring it up to heat where the bubbles JUST start to break the surface, then turn it down to keep it at that same level. Eventually there will be a 'scum' that is spooned off & tossed. Let this broth cook 24-48 hours covered till it's reduced by about half.....depending on how big of a pot you're working with & how much you want as a result. Usually when I make broth I do it in a huge pot that holds nearly 10 gallons(?) and I'll let it cook for 2-4 days on the woodstove. The house smells wonderful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JAN that sounds like a Pho recipe... I bet it does smell great...
Click to expand...


Pho? No.....just darn good bone broth.

Chicken broth works the same way. Though when I can get feet to add to it, I call it Witches Brew. Looks like it too with those feet floating around


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Who would ever think to eat this ugly beast?
> This is the biggest one of two. We ended up with 12 Huge steaks between the two roasts. The majority will be shared between the Wife and I so it's more like thirty steaks.
> We saved over $110 bucks doing the aging ourselves and thats if we'd aged them for 28 days,that price goes up exponentially the longer they age.
> They have a wonderful nutty smell!!
> 
> View attachment 276577 View attachment 276578 View attachment 276579
> Had to set up at a card table after all my hip surgeries since I couldnt stand long enough to do the butchering...and I could watch the Stros in the process.


TIDY ! 

Dry aged ...indeed the best


----------



## Ringel05

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Who would ever think to eat this ugly beast?
> This is the biggest one of two. We ended up with 12 Huge steaks between the two roasts. The majority will be shared between the Wife and I so it's more like thirty steaks.
> We saved over $110 bucks doing the aging ourselves and thats if we'd aged them for 28 days,that price goes up exponentially the longer they age.
> They have a wonderful nutty smell!!
> 
> View attachment 276577 View attachment 276578 View attachment 276579
> Had to set up at a card table after all my hip surgeries since I couldnt stand long enough to do the butchering...and I could watch the Stros in the process.


Yup, the first two pictures look like it's been mummified.........


----------



## Wyatt earp

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Who would ever think to eat this ugly beast?
> This is the biggest one of two. We ended up with 12 Huge steaks between the two roasts. The majority will be shared between the Wife and I so it's more like thirty steaks.
> We saved over $110 bucks doing the aging ourselves and thats if we'd aged them for 28 days,that price goes up exponentially the longer they age.
> They have a wonderful nutty smell!!
> 
> View attachment 276577 View attachment 276578 View attachment 276579
> Had to set up at a card table after all my hip surgeries since I couldnt stand long enough to do the butchering...and I could watch the Stros in the process.


Asshole..I am hungry


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would ever think to eat this ugly beast?
> This is the biggest one of two. We ended up with 12 Huge steaks between the two roasts. The majority will be shared between the Wife and I so it's more like thirty steaks.
> We saved over $110 bucks doing the aging ourselves and thats if we'd aged them for 28 days,that price goes up exponentially the longer they age.
> They have a wonderful nutty smell!!
> 
> View attachment 276577 View attachment 276578 View attachment 276579
> Had to set up at a card table after all my hip surgeries since I couldnt stand long enough to do the butchering...and I could watch the Stros in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, the first two pictures look like it's been mummified.........
Click to expand...


  Pretty much.


----------



## Wyatt earp

You suck..and all I am eating is big macs


----------



## Ringel05

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would ever think to eat this ugly beast?
> This is the biggest one of two. We ended up with 12 Huge steaks between the two roasts. The majority will be shared between the Wife and I so it's more like thirty steaks.
> We saved over $110 bucks doing the aging ourselves and thats if we'd aged them for 28 days,that price goes up exponentially the longer they age.
> They have a wonderful nutty smell!!
> 
> View attachment 276577 View attachment 276578 View attachment 276579
> Had to set up at a card table after all my hip surgeries since I couldnt stand long enough to do the butchering...and I could watch the Stros in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, the first two pictures look like it's been mummified.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty much.
Click to expand...

Was it you that gave me shit the last time I said that.......?


----------



## TNHarley

HereWeGoAgain said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent my man.
> I'll bring some sides and the bourbon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a prime brisket that'll come out after sixty days,fifteen more days at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yummm
> I'm having brisket burgers tonight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brisket makes some excellent burgers!!
Click to expand...

Burgers were awesome last night. Used sweet Hawaii bread with onion pieces and gouda cheese


----------



## Ringel05

bear513 said:


> You suck..and all I am eating is big macs


Big Macs are akin to eating two slider patties on a double sized bun loaded with lettuce and Thousand Island dressing.........


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would ever think to eat this ugly beast?
> This is the biggest one of two. We ended up with 12 Huge steaks between the two roasts. The majority will be shared between the Wife and I so it's more like thirty steaks.
> We saved over $110 bucks doing the aging ourselves and thats if we'd aged them for 28 days,that price goes up exponentially the longer they age.
> They have a wonderful nutty smell!!
> 
> View attachment 276577 View attachment 276578 View attachment 276579
> Had to set up at a card table after all my hip surgeries since I couldnt stand long enough to do the butchering...and I could watch the Stros in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, the first two pictures look like it's been mummified.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was it you that gave me shit the last time I said that.......?
Click to expand...


  Dont know why I would have considering I know what dry aged beef looks like before trimming.


----------



## Ringel05

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would ever think to eat this ugly beast?
> This is the biggest one of two. We ended up with 12 Huge steaks between the two roasts. The majority will be shared between the Wife and I so it's more like thirty steaks.
> We saved over $110 bucks doing the aging ourselves and thats if we'd aged them for 28 days,that price goes up exponentially the longer they age.
> They have a wonderful nutty smell!!
> 
> View attachment 276577 View attachment 276578 View attachment 276579
> Had to set up at a card table after all my hip surgeries since I couldnt stand long enough to do the butchering...and I could watch the Stros in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, the first two pictures look like it's been mummified.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was it you that gave me shit the last time I said that.......?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont know why I would have considering I know what dry aged beef looks like before trimming.
Click to expand...

Someone did......  Thought it was you misunderstanding what I was getting at.......


----------

